# ALMOST ALL THE ICE IS OFF STRAWBERRY!!!!!



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

At about 5:30 I saw that the son was coming out and the storms were leaving. I had an impulsive attack and could not take it any longer. I loaded the truck up and away I went I had to see some open water. I'm hauling but up Daniels Canyon through the snow in order to get up there by 6:30pm. After I make the main turnoff to go to the marina all I see is open freaking water everywhere! So I keep going up to the marina, I get out of my truck and just start :shock: open freaking water everywhere it's as open as it can get. Cam at the general store told me that the ice was all on yesterday, the storm that come in last night killed the ice. He aslo stated that the lake will be completely ice free by tomorrow. I'm not so sure about that because I was up there until 2:30 am and didn't appear to be enough wind to break the rest of the ice up, either way within the next two days the ice will be completely gone! :rotfl: *()* -~|- -()/>- -()/- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* O<< --\O There is still a hundred or so yard on the East part of the Res, every part of the middle and west part of the res is open water.

So the fishing was absolutely amazing! I got out at the store and loaded up on my secret B and was practically running down to the lake just right there by the marina. I **** near fell in I was running so fast. first cast, jiggin, jiggin, jiggen >>O fish on baby. I real him in get him to the shallow part to walk down and doctor his mouth a litte so he can go back in, he had other things in mind and kindly spit the hook out at me. Second cas, Jiggin, Jiggin, jiggen, jiggen, --\O fish on again he decided he wants to fight like hell and they make you think you have a very nice fish on, well he decided to spit my stupid BWB right out of his mouth, oh well there he goes. third cast , Jiggin, jiggen, >>O --\O fish on this ones coming to papa now. I get him up to shore and am so stoked fat fat cut, as I bend down to unhitch my hook he says the hell with your hook i'll just bite the line and eat it and leave. So after nonstop action of catchin fish I must be doing something wrong to not be landing these fish. Well turnds out that my new fishing pole's drag system is a little diferent than my previous. Nothing else needs be said about that, lets all just keep that one to ourselves. So when I finally decided to go over my new pole and get the drag thing squared away as well as some other things it was time to fish again. That was all probably in the first 15 to 20 minutes max.

Well know that i've gotten everything figured out I go right back to the spot I was before. for the next 3 and a half hours I must have caught close to 30 fish and not a dangblasted one of them were a rainbow. These cuts though are massive everyone I caught was really long between 20 and just under 22 inches, I just didn't have luck catching some fry panners today. I fished until 2:30am like I was king of the lake with no one else on it. I'm still spost to be up there sleeping in my truck and then going fishing again. I'm so dog dang tired my back injury that I had surgey for two weeks ago, my back was getting too bad I couldn't deal with the pain any longer so I left. I have a few dang good secrets you may want to know about before you head up there, if you do pm and i'll spill the beans on what is freaking kicking their #### non stop action gauranteed. I'm going to bed, peace One more thing the ICE OFF IS FINALLY FREAKING HERE -^*^*^*- *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* -BaHa!- o-|| /**|**\ O<< *(())* -*|*- --\O _O\ O*-- |-O-| *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* <<--O/ <<--O/ -*|*- *(())* O<< /**|**\ O*-- <<--O/ *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* HELL YA, LET THE SERIOUS FISHING BEGIN!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!! From soft edges to an open reservoir in 5 days!?!?!?!?!?! HOLY CRAP!!!!!! *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Can I get a WOOT!!!

WOOT!!!

That's good news, guy! Hope your back feels better when you wake up.

Kind of strange that the Strawberry side opened up faster than the SC side, this year. :?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmm i may have to hit it this weekend... thanks for the report..

*WHERE ARE THE PICS*


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I was up there last night as well. Most of the time we spent fishing was windy and we got skunked. The wind died down at dusk - I would have stayed by my little brother is in high school and had to get up this morning. Glad you got into them.

The spot that rapalahunter took pictures of the other day was iced back up - looked like all the ice had blown into the shore over there.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

HAHA I bet my buddies that there was so much snow up there this year that the lake would ice off before the snow was gone. Looks like I won!! ha ha suckas!! :twisted: 

We will have to hit it soon!!


----------



## Sportfishin Steve (Apr 29, 2008)

Way Cool  I'm in! Thanks for the report.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> I was up there last night as well. Most of the time we spent fishing was windy and we got skunked. The wind died down at dusk - I would have stayed by my little brother is in high school and had to get up this morning. Glad you got into them.
> 
> The spot that rapalahunter took pictures of the other day was iced back up - looked like all the ice had blown into the shore over there.


Yep, that's exactly what happened. The extremely strong winds that night of ice off was coming in from the West blowing to the east. That's why when I left this morning from up there the ladders and chicken creak and a couple hundred yards from shore on the east side had the rest of the lakes ice blown over there.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> Hmm i may have to hit it this weekend... thanks for the report..
> 
> *WHERE ARE THE PICS*


Sorry man there are none except from a portable one I baught at the Marina. MY WIFE SOMEHOW MANAGED TO LOSE OUR DIGITAL CAMERA :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: And simply because this was a must get up to the berry now before my head explodes impulsive get out of town while the weather was good I wasn't going to keep looking for another hour! Sorry to one of those people, however, its all true and soon i'll take my portable camera to Walmart and have them put the pictures onto a cd then i'll get them out. don't worry there are going to be alot more pictures before I have the time to do that.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Heading out the door to go back up as we speak, with a real camera this time, see yall later!


----------



## krisfish (Apr 6, 2008)

I guess i know were i am going this weekend thanks for the report i have been waithig to here the Ice is off all winter   :!: :!: :!: thanks.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

krisfish said:


> I guess i know were i am going this weekend thanks for the report i have been waithig to here the Ice is off all winter   :!: :!: :!: thanks.


I went again last night as well, I'll be posting a post in the fishing trip forums in a few that may get you even more excited! :mrgreen:


----------

